# Was hat mein koi? Pocken?



## Denniso (28. März 2012)

Hallo,


Mein Koi hat weiße "Pickel an der Flosse, stehen ab wie wenn man mit ner Kerze wachs drauf getropft hat. 

Frisst normal, sonst nichts auffällig.

Anbei ein foto.


----------



## Joerg (28. März 2012)

*AW: Was hat mein koi? Pocken?*

Hi Dennis,
das sieht auf dem Foto aus wie harmlose Pocken.
Die verschwinden, wenn das Wasser wärmer wird.


----------



## Mark2111 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was hat mein koi? Pocken?*

Jop.. kann ich nur bestätigen

Hab voriges Jahr das selbe Problem gehabt jedoch nur bei 2 von 6 Kois.

Verschwanden dann als dass Wasser wärmer wurde 

SChöne Grüße


----------



## maglite (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was hat mein koi? Pocken?*

moin.

wir haben mit unserm koi ein ähnliches problem.

er hat schimmel befall und auf dem rücken dunkle stellen, die auch mit schimmel überzogen waren!

kann es sich hierbei um Saprolegnia handeln?

einzelt halten wir ihn schon seit einem tag und hatten auch eine salzbehandlung durchgeführt(150g/10L)

was wäre die beste behandlung? jod auf die stellen oder koicare Acriflavin ??

desweiteren liegt er seit 2 jahren (solange wir ihn haben) bei kalten wassertemp. immer auf einer seite und schwimmt nur sehr verhalten!
aber sobald es warm wird, schwimmt er ganz normal, wie unser anderen koi´s!?

mfg aus cremlingen


----------

